# Self doubt NEVER ENDS!- again, a questionnaire



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@angelcat wow, thank you! I have thought about ISFJ and it seems very logical.
_Ideas.
Do you play with them, and banter with them, and share them with others as they occur to you, and find enjoyment in this process? Or do you horde your ideas carefully, ruminate on them, think them through first, and then present them as a foregone conclusion to others, not really being interested in debating them?_
*I love discussing my ideas with my friends, considering they're hilarious as hell. Brainstorming is awesome and I love it, though I can enjoy thinking about ideas for characters (for example), a thing that I do alone and in detail but I'm likely to draw inspiration from real life stories, people and other characters.*
_At your worst, do you imagine everything that could go wrong in a situation?
Or do you become impulsive and oriented in sensory pleasures (over-indulging, impulsive, reckless)?_
*Probably things that can go wrong, but I can overeat quite easily as well. Though that's not always stress related  But I'm never reckless.*
_Lastly, do you go over things in your mind again and again, until you can find some semblance of what SEEMS like a rational conclusion to you?
Or do you accept the facts and move on?_
*Hm, that's a tough one. Depends on the situation. If it's because a friend is mad at me and I can't figure out why, I go through everything is my head for a 1000 times. If it's like, a math problem, I just accept it haha.*


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Once again angelcat did it. Well, my vibe guess (ISTJ) was one letter off! :tongue:


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm kind of leaning towards INFP for you. A lot of Fi and Si in your responses.
I'm also probably the only person here so far that doesn't see much Fe in the video..more like the smiley type 9w1.

Fi users can put on a sincerely happy vibe if they feel it inside.
Fe users are better at faking positive emotions but are also better at manipulating others with positive/negative emotions.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

BroNerd said:


> I'm kind of leaning towards INFP for you. A lot of Fi and Si in your responses.
> I'm also probably the only person here so far that doesn't see much Fe in the video..more like the smiley type 9w1.
> 
> Fi users can put on a sincerely happy vibe if they feel it inside.
> Fe users are better at faking positive emotions but are also better at manipulating others with positive/negative emotions.


I think 9w1 is pretty much settled 

When you say it like this, Fe is quite likely as well- I admit that I am manipulative, and I fake positive emotions when needed. I'm a great liar. Though Fi... I don't know. I still need to think this over with myself.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Just adding I definitely agree with 9w1,2 fix probably
2's are different,most things seem very 9.9 is imo what 2 is described as being often

Fe too

I'm not 100% sure of INFJ though anymore XD
I don't see ISFJ either though haha
I guess I still see INFJ but I'm getting unsure


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Living dead said:


> Just adding I definitely agree with 9w1,2 fix probably
> 2's are different,most things seem very 9.9 is imo what 2 is described as being often
> 
> Fe too
> ...


I think my tritype is 9w1 2w1 6w5 to be honest 

Haha if you'll figure it out I'll be happy to hear xD I'm such a mess when it comes to typing because I decide something, and then I'm like- wait, this doesn't fit. What if I'm not XXXX?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rex Magnus said:


> @_angelcat_ Why is Si equated to responsibility? How is taking the initiative to do something in a group project when everyone else is too lazy indicative of Si? It sounds like something any wise guy would do. I know I would do it because I want to get things moving. If it's something I need to do, the reward is my incentive. If it's something I want to do, enthusiasm is my incentive.


It's not necessarily; I know INFPs who will take charge of a group because no one else will.

SJs tend to have the reputation of responsibility, reliability, and so on. They get the "duty" rep for a reason.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

Nah, angel cat is right. You are ISFJ, I just for some reason didn't name off & make the association that ISFJ was a possibility when sorting through all the Ne,Fe,Si & Ti types and as such didn't give it consideration. My memory made a boo-boo simply put(how could I name off ENTP & ESFJ, but not INTP & ISFJ??), but I think ISFJ does indeed fit more than INFP. xD - Jack


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> *I love discussing my ideas with my friends, considering they're hilarious as hell. Brainstorming is awesome and I love it, though I can enjoy thinking about ideas for characters (for example), a thing that I do alone and in detail but I'm likely to draw inspiration from real life stories, people and other characters.*


Si and Ne. Ne users of any stripe love to brainstorm -- I don't know a single Ni-user who will do that. They hold off on new ideas until they have time to process, internalize, ruminate on them and then either accept or reject them. Ne is the one who happily tosses around ideas about anything, but doesn't hold onto any of them too tightly, because ANYTHING is possible, and I might learn something tomorrow that contradicts my idea today! How exciting! 

When Ni-users share ideas, they're already fully formulated and are not really an invitation for discussion or expansion. Their ideas are complete before they share and come from inside them, so they do not always WANT engagement or discussion of them the way a Ne-user does.



> _At your worst, do you imagine everything that could go wrong in a situation?
> Or do you become impulsive and oriented in sensory pleasures (over-indulging, impulsive, reckless)?_
> *Probably things that can go wrong, but I can overeat quite easily as well. Though that's not always stress related  But I'm never reckless.*


Not a Se-inferior then, but we've already pretty much ruled out INFJ anyway.

You're either INFP or ISFJ. I still think ISFJ.



> _Lastly, do you go over things in your mind again and again, until you can find some semblance of what SEEMS like a rational conclusion to you?
> Or do you accept the facts and move on?_
> *Hm, that's a tough one. Depends on the situation. If it's because a friend is mad at me and I can't figure out why, I go through everything is my head for a 1000 times. If it's like, a math problem, I just accept it haha.*


Sounds like Ti-analyzing. Why did this happen? What did I do wrong? Does what they did make any sense to me?

Math = impersonal system = do not care.

Humans = you care. 

I still say Si over Ne, so my conclusion is ISFJ. I don't see any indications of inferior Te/INFP. 



> I'm such a mess when it comes to typing because I decide something, and then I'm like- wait, this doesn't fit. What if I'm not XXXX?


Damn that Ne! It causes indecision wherever it goes. Also ... Ti-analyzing...


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all so much! I think it is ISFJ but I need to think it through a couple of times so I can be sure


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do yourself a favor: don't read any online profiles for the ISFJ.

Those wimpy, sentimental, nostalgic, Mother Theresa-esque profiles are what kept me from finding my real type for 6 months.


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Thank you all so much! I think it is ISFJ but I need to think it through a couple of times so I can be sure


Of course, best to not accept it blindly. The thanks goes to angel cat if you do actually finalize it, the only thing I've accomplished here is another classic display of absent-mindedness. roud: - Jack


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

visionaryjack said:


> Of course, best to not accept it blindly. The thanks goes to angel cat if you do actually finalize it, the only thing I've accomplished here is another classic display of absent-mindedness. roud: - Jack


No no, you were great  I value all opinions and yours was fantastic!


angelcat said:


> Do yourself a favor: don't read any online profiles for the ISFJ.
> 
> Those wimpy, sentimental, nostalgic, Mother Theresa-esque profiles are what kept me from finding my real type for 6 months.


Oh yes, the ISFJ descriptions are the worst- I wasn't open to the idea of being an SJ for a year because of the awful descriptions online.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Ok, so after some thought with myself I think that I'm not developed enough to know my true type, though my best bets are INXP and ISXJ. Thank you all so so much!


----------



## TheOddRhombus (Jul 30, 2014)

@CosinusNiehaus If I were you I would narrow it down further to ISFJ & INFP, as I thought that if anything was certain for you it was that some sort of feeling was in a prominent position. What reasons do you have for believing ISTJ & INTP as possibilities, if you don't mind me prying? Has there been something in particular that led you to think Te was strong or Ti was dominant? I can't see it currently, given all our previous discussions. - Jack


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

You don't seem to be a high Ne user in terms of how you communicate, so I would stick with ISXJ descriptions for now.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@visionaryjack yes, but you see INFP uses Fi/Te and ISFJ uses Fe/Ti so I'm not entirely sure which one I use  @angelcat I also thought that, but then I realized that I'm a teenager and it's possible that I might be in some kind of a Fi/Si loop, and I might watch for my development as I grow older.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, what happens to you under stress?

Do you mull it over emotionally, revisiting an experience in your mind over and over again and ruminating in emotions (Fi/Si) or do you analyze every detail of what happened in an effort to understand WHY and HOW and WHAT happened (Si/Ti)?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Well, what happens to you under stress?
> 
> Do you mull it over emotionally, revisiting an experience in your mind over and over again and ruminating in emotions (Fi/Si) or do you analyze every detail of what happened in an effort to understand WHY and HOW and WHAT happened (Si/Ti)?


Uhm, for example I'll give you the case when my friend stopped talking with me for a whole day and didn't agree to tell me why she was mad.

First, I was deeply hurt by the fact that she's ignoring me. I went through the last day I saw her in my head, thinking what could've annoyed her or made her upset. Also, she said she was not angry, though I knew she wasn't. It was so annoying- if you're angry, just say why so we can solve the conflict and move along! After I could not come up with any logcial possibility to why she would be angry, I just started crying and I was feeling on the edge all day. I consluted with other friends for why she'd be angry and none knew. I was very afraid we won't be friends anymore. But after I tried talking to her about unrelated stuff she played along and stopped ignoring me- and she still hasn't told me why she was angry! After that I'm still her friend but I'm having a hard time trusting her again- how can I know she won't do this again? I'm recently having troubles with her because she's very uncaring about my interests in general while I go out of my way to relate with hers, and she generally doesn't really give emotional responses and is quite indifferent which is giving me a hard time.

Phew, sorry for the rambling!


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sounds exactly like what I would do, which I think indicates Fe and Ti.

Te-users don't over-analyze things like Ti-users do.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> Sounds exactly like what I would do, which I think indicates Fe and Ti.
> 
> Te-users don't over-analyze things like Ti-users do.


Hm, interesting. ISFJ sounds like the most logical option for now, though I think I'm not as warm as Fe users should be.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hm, interesting. ISFJ sounds like the most logical option for now, though I think I'm not as warm as Fe users should be.


Me neither:laughing:

I'm also not careful like J's are supposed to be,I accidentally deleted your pm XD


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Hm, interesting. ISFJ sounds like the most logical option for now, though I think I'm not as warm as Fe users should be.


That Fe-users are warm is a myth. Some of them are (the healthy ESFJs in particular) but ... a lot of us aren't. I'm pretty icy and standoffish unless I put some effort into it. 

Obama is a Fe-dom, too, and he's not exactly cuddly.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

angelcat said:


> That Fe-users are warm is a myth. Some of them are (the healthy ESFJs in particular) but ... a lot of us aren't. I'm pretty icy and standoffish unless I put some effort into it.
> 
> Obama is a Fe-dom, too, and he's not exactly cuddly.


Hm, true  Though I have been told that I'm awfully nice, even too nice. Why does my mum think I'm so cold??? XD


Living dead said:


> Me neither:laughing:
> 
> I'm also not careful like J's are supposed to be,I accidentally deleted your pm XD


Aw, no worries! Should I send a new one?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

> Aw, no worries! Should I send a new one?


Haha yeah


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

After more thinking, I've finally realized that my Ne, even if developed is still inferior, hence- I am an ISFJ. Thank you all so so much!


----------

